# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Rautateiden aikataulukirjoja tarjouksessa 3 eur/kg

## Jouni Seilonen

Osoitteessa
http://www.timetables.ch
myydään tarjoushintaan 3 eur/kg aikataulukirjoja, jotka ovat enemmän tai vähemmän vanhoja.  Jos ei ole menossa paikan päälle matkustamaan, mutta aikataulut kiinnostavat, säästää todella paljon, jos hankkii äskettäin vanhentuneita aikataulukirjoja.  Esimerkiksi voimassa oleva Saksan rautateiden moniosainen aikataulukirja kahvallisessa pahvilaatikossa maksaa 42 CHF, mutta vuoden 2004 versio tarjouksessa 5 CHF (3 EUR) ja  viime vuoden painos on kilohintatarjouksessa. Voimassa olevat aikataulut ovat sitä paitsi yleensä netissäkin.

Sivusto on suureksi osaksi vain saksankielinen.  Luettelo kilohintaan 3 eur/kg myytävistä aikataulukirjoista löytyy valitsemalla ensin Listen ja sitten kilopreis.  Luettelo kappalehintaan myytävistä vanhentuneista aikataulukirjoista löytyy valitsemalla ensin Listen ja sitten alte Kursbucher.

Myynnissä on myös mm. rautatiekarttoja ja -kartastoja (luettelo kohdassa Eisenbahnkarten).  Hyvin yksityiskohtaiset kartastot on Saksasta mittakaavassa 1:300000 sekä Sveitsistä ja Itävallasta 1:150000.  Todella suositeltavia  -  harvoin saa käsiinsä yhtä kiehtovia kirjoja.

Mutta lähetyskulut lisätään hintaan.  Paketin osoitelapussa lukee DHL ja Deutsche Post.  Jos haluaa Venäjän rautatiekartaston, kannattanee asioida Akateemisessa Kirjakaupassa.

----------

